# Bachmann K-27 - Remove Smoke Unit - How to?



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm looking to replace the smoke unit in my Bachmann K-27. I removed the smoke box and took a look at the smoke unit, but it doesn't look like it will come out easy. Has anyone removed the smoke unit without having to take off the entire boiler?


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

Call Dave Goodson!


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Y'know, Cale, it's a good thing I've read C S Lewis, or I'd have gone on thinking your sig line was part of the message.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

sorry forgot the number 
4258233507 

Matt... 
We are what we believe we are. 
C. S. Lewis


----------



## bobgrosh (Jan 2, 2008)

Removing the boiler is not that hard. 

Remove the smoke box front (Sounds like you already did that.) 
Remove the four small screws that hold the two supports that connect the smoke box to the pilot. Swing the supports up out of the way and then (preferred) pull them out of the sides of the smoke box.(optional) Hold them out of the way. 
Remove the two screws from under the rear of the cab. 
Remove the small screw that joins the front end of the linkage from the cab to the reverser. This is the linkage that operates the reverser, you can see it move if you reach inside the cab and lift up and then move the big lever on the right side of the cab. 
Remove the front dome and the really big screw under it. 
Lift the cab end first about 30 degrees. then slide the whole boiler forward to get the front of the boiler free.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## bobgrosh (Jan 2, 2008)

I suppose next you'll want to know how to put it back on./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope it's just the opposite, or is there a trick to it?


----------



## bobgrosh (Jan 2, 2008)

While you lift th boiler off, watch inside the boiler front. look at why you have to slide the boiler forward. 
If you look close, you will see what the boiler front has to go UNDER when you put it back on. Seeing that, you will not have any problems.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Bob!


----------

